# IL-2 Sturmovik low-level bombing techniques, 1943



## Baball (Oct 7, 2020)

Title : IL-2 aircraft, as a low-level bomber
Abstract : A description of experience in mastering level and dive bombing techniques from IL-2 units of the 243rd Air Assault Division.
Found on virtpilot.org.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------

